# Green Spider



## Art Photographers (Jun 21, 2010)

Found this guy at my parents house on Fathers Day Putnam, New York. Used the New 100mm 2.8L Macro on a new Mark IV.


----------



## NateS (Jun 22, 2010)

Good job....first shot is an angle that you don't see that often so nice shot.


----------

